# The Simple and Pretty Look (my 1st tutorial)



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 3, 2007)

Neutrals, nuts and preeettttyyy!!!
A tutorial on how to do natural looking make-up. Eyes are uncomplicated and no major contouring (if any). 







Foundation: 
Prescriptives Liquid Touch Compact Make-Up - Warm Cream 01

Concealer:
Mally Cancellation Concealer System - Light

Powder:
Prescriptives Magic Loose Powder - Translucent

Blush:
Nars - Orgasm

Shadow Base
Neutrogena Eye Tints - Petal Shimmer

Brows:
Maybelline Great Lash - Clear

Eye Shadow:
Clinique High Impact Eye Shadow- Angelfood (lightest)
MAC Eye Shadow - Vanilla
MAC Eye Shadow - Cork

Lips:
MAC Lipglass - Beaute

Mascara:
Maybelline Last Discovery - Black

Tools:
Shu Uemura - Nickel Edition
Large Shadow Brush (Hana K.)
MaxFactor Lash Comb
Cheek Blending Brush (Hana K.)

Liner:
Maybelline Great Wear Waterproof Pencil - Espresso


STEP 1:




Aren't shmexy in this pic?... anyways, wash your face, apply moisturizer, and strike a pose.

STEP 2:




Use light concealer to apply to problem areas (mine are zit scars, brow bone <I'm really pale so you see veins>, and undereyes)

STEP 3:




Blend

STEP 4:




Apply foundation, blending into the hairline and jawline. I blend some under my chin near the junction w/ my neck... because there can be lines there too. Do not pile it on. Give a thin, even coating and lightly pat over concealer areas.
The thing you have to know about foundation for this look is that is MUST be super uber greasy/creamy. Hyperreal and the Prescriptives one I used are both creamy/greasy... this makes them thinner when applied lightly with a sponge.




some of my zits are still a bit see through... I don't want to look like pancake face though...

STEP 5:




Apply Petal Shimmer... spreading from lashline to near browbone but don't disrupt the foundation.

STEP 6:




Apply Angelfood to all over eye area and near bridge but not too much. This stuff is matte and pretty light so it'll get rid of shine and looks a bit brighter then usual skin color.

STEP 7:




Apply Vanilla to lid, and then a light amount of Cork over it. Why only the lid? Because shiny/shimmer is not very natural... The Cork mattifies the Vanilla so it isn't terribly shimmery.




simple and well blended between crease+browbone+lid... and yeah, you'll need to blend to death

STEP 8:




Take your Orgasm Blush and give it one stroke and then blow it off... we don't need alot of blush. Apply lightly to apples of cheeks and then blend with fingertips.





STEP 9:




Use Magic powder and spread lightly all over except for eye area. Remember to apply near neck and hairline too.

STEP 10:




Line eyes with Espresso... also remember to blend this into lash line. No wings or anything fancy... lined enough to give some definition.





STEP 11:




Use clear mascara to brush brows into a neat shape. Brows should look like you have them when you wake up, except a wee bit straighter.

STEP 12:




Curl lashes for 5-10 seconds each.

STEP 13:




Apply Lash Discovery to lashes, only one coat and gently move the brush back and forth so you get all the lashes (I love this stuff because the brush is sooo tiny you get every little baby lash).

STEP 14:




Apply Beaute (omg, I love this stuff, it's the perfect peach/pink on me).
And look awesome.


Thanks for reading + my first tutorial ^.^


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 3, 2007)

So cute! It really is simple and pretty, you did a great job!


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2007)

Can I give you some helpful advice? Please don't take this the wrong way...The foundation you are using is entirely the wrong shade for you. You have pink undertones and the foundation you are using has yellow tones and is too dark. You should get propperly colour matched for a foundation.

If you don't know how, you take a Q-tip and dip into a foundation that you feel is right. Swab it gently on your jaw bone. Maybe try this with 3 or 4 different foundations. Look at it in natural daylight. The right foundation is the one that you can't see on your face.

Also, you can use a foamy cosmetic brush or a face brush to blend the foundation, using your fingertips makes it a bit splotchy and uneven and you can see parts where it's not blended well.

I hope you don't mind my critiques, this is only meant to be helpful. Thank you for submitting a tutorial.


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

very cute and natural look. thank you =]]


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Can I give you some helpful advice? Please don't take this the wrong way...The foundation you are using is entirely the wrong shade for you. You have pink undertones and the foundation you are using has yellow tones and is too dark. You should get propperly colour matched for a foundation.

If you don't know how, you take a Q-tip and dip into a foundation that you feel is right. Swab it gently on your jaw bone. Maybe try this with 3 or 4 different foundations. Look at it in natural daylight. The right foundation is the one that you can't see on your face.

Also, you can use a foamy cosmetic brush or a face brush to blend the foundation, using your fingertips makes it a bit splotchy and uneven and you can see parts where it's not blended well.

I hope you don't mind my critiques, this is only meant to be helpful. Thank you for submitting a tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This one was bought on impulse at an Estee Lauder outlet. Hence, no color match (it's a half-shade darker I know... my neck is darker then my face so I tried to get a darker shade, I guess it backfired here).

I've been color matched before and if the foundation has a pink undertone I think it looks like I have rosecea and I can't wear blush (looks dirty), or pink eyeshadow (resembles a rabbit). I usually go for neutrals that are borderline white (Clinique's become too dark for me and it was my fave). The MAC ones I have are almost all too heavy on the skin and pancake-y although I know they're the right color. 

I didn't use my fingers in this except for some of the blush. The foundation was applied w/ a sponge.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

very subtle yet gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 natural looks!!


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 8, 2007)

Just what I was looking for! thanks!


----------



## n_c (Mar 8, 2007)

u did a great job...


----------



## nivea (Mar 8, 2007)

Misschevious you read in my head
I totally agree with you
the fondation isn't the right shade...
It's really a good advice she gave you


----------



## janelle811 (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree that the foundation isn't the right shade for you either.

But I like the whole look overall, and it looks like you had fun doing it too


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 7, 2007)

very pretty. love your long lashes!


----------



## faifai (Apr 7, 2007)

Your natural lashes are so beautiful! Looks like a doll.


----------



## alaylam (Apr 7, 2007)

You look like you have pretty pale skin in your first picture without any makeup. I am pale, and just bought a new foundation the other day, thought I'd try the Physician's Formula liquid mineral foundation. I aboslutely love it. Maybe you should try it? It goes on really smoothly with the built-in sponge, isn't cakey at all, has great coverage, and is pretty cheap!! If you're looking to get something new I'd really recommend it.

I like neutral makeup!! So good job on the tut. And I also really like that lip colour on you. You're so cute!


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Can I give you some helpful advice? Please don't take this the wrong way...The foundation you are using is entirely the wrong shade for you. You have pink undertones and the foundation you are using has yellow tones and is too dark. You should get propperly colour matched for a foundation.

If you don't know how, you take a Q-tip and dip into a foundation that you feel is right. Swab it gently on your jaw bone. Maybe try this with 3 or 4 different foundations. Look at it in natural daylight. The right foundation is the one that you can't see on your face.

Also, you can use a foamy cosmetic brush or a face brush to blend the foundation, using your fingertips makes it a bit splotchy and uneven and you can see parts where it's not blended well.

I hope you don't mind my critiques, this is only meant to be helpful. Thank you for submitting a tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i have to say i agree with her on the foundation. i noticed it right away! and you have lovvvveelly skin, so you should totally get someone to help you match yourself, or do as she described above!!

but seriously, lovely m/u job. that lip color is amazing on you xxo


----------



## Reevka (Jun 9, 2007)

This is an awesome tutorial, you're very pretty, but i think your foundation is the wrong shade for you. Try some mineral make up ! It looks more natural, and it's better for the skin.


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 9, 2007)

I have the same problemo with clinique - love it but it's all too dark/orangey for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your lippy color!


----------



## entipy (Jun 10, 2007)

GREAT tutorial! It was thorough and fun. I liked it!


----------



## sugar* (Jun 10, 2007)

really great and helpful tutorial! i like this look, it's very pretty.


----------

